# PRIDE Fighting Championship F.A.Q.



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*PRIDE FC:*

A legendary event in Japan, the PRIDE FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIPS match the world's elite fighters in competitions of honor and art. Imagine Brazilian Jiu - Jitsu practitioner versus kick boxer, Judo specialist versus wrestler ... this is the sport of mixed martial arts ... this is PRIDE FC. Each match is the culmination of years of training by these athletes, the finest representatives of their martial art who not only compete for victory, but also to defend their fighting style!

PRIDE FC began in 1997 with one philosophy---the acceptance of any fighting technique from any school. In other words, attempt to mimic the realities of an actual fight in the form of a legitimate and honorable sport. The Brazilians call is "Vale Tudo," some fans call it "no holds barred," but today both of these terms have evolved into a sport called "mixed martial arts." For PRIDE FC, this dream was realized on October 11, 1997 when Rickson Gracie faced Nobuhiko Takada at the main event of PRIDE FC I at the Tokyo Dome in Japan. Gracie personified the legend of Gracie Jiu Jitsu, his family's unique fighting style from Brazil. His opponent, Takada, represented the style of professional wrestling. Both claimed the superiority of their fighting art and looked to prove it to themselves, their opponents, and the fans. This philosophy is what continues to drive PRIDE FC today.

Though the basic idea is to eliminate as many restrictions as possible in a mixed martial arts match, this is still ultimately a sport and safety is always paramount. In its history, there have been no serious injuries in any PRIDE FC event. When more closely compared to such mainstream American sports as NFL-style football (with its violent collisions) and boxing (with its repeated head blows), the sport of mixed martial arts has an impeccable safety record. In PRIDE FC, the referee has the authority and obligation to stop the match whenever a fighter is no longer able to defend himself. To compliment this, seven doctors are available at ringside in the event of any type of accident or emergency. In addition, there are a series of rules, implemented both to protect the fighters and to uphold the integrity of the sport. 

*BUSHIDO:* 

The word BUSHIDO translates from the Japanese language as "the way of the warrior." More specifically, t he term refers to the principals and moral code that developed among the samurai (military) class of Japan. Today, in the spirit of the samurai from Japan, PRIDE FC brings you the "way of the warrior" with its mixed martial arts event, BUSHIDO. Featuring a mixture of elite fighters as well as young up and coming talent, BUSHIDO presents the entire spectrum of weight classes, from lightweights to heavy weights. In addition, BUSHIDO provides flexibility for more experimental fight card formats, such as "team" competitions pitting country versus country, or fight team versus fight team. BUSHIDO also welcomes up and coming fighters, giving them an opportunity to prove themselves in BUSHIDO "Challenge Matches."

BUSHIDO rules are generally the same as PRIDE FC rules with some exceptions:

In BUSHIDO fights are two rounds (instead of three). The first round is ten (10) minutes, and the second round is five (5) minutes. There are no extra rounds. If the fight goes the distance then judges decide on a winner. 
For BUSHIDO "Challenge Matches," fights are two (2) rounds. The first and second rounds are five (5) minutes each. If the fight goes to the full time limit no decision will be rendered. The fight will be ruled a draw. 
In BUSHIDO, red cards are used in the same way that yellow cards are used in PRIDE FC. In BUSHIDO, if fighters commit the following actions, they shall be given a red card by officials: Stalling or failure to initiate any offensive attack, making no attempt to finalize the match or damage the opponent, and holding the opponent's body with the arms and legs to produce a stalemate. A red card results in a 10% deduction/fine of the fighter's fight purse. A major difference in the penalty card system between PRIDE FC and BUSHIDO is that in PRIDE FC a total of three yellow cards results in a disqualification, while in BUSHIDO red cards can be given out in an unlimited number without disqualification. 

*THE BUSINESS* 

PRIDE FC is organized by parent company Dream Stage Entertainment (DSE). Headquartered in Tokyo, Japan, DSE has nurtured the growth of mixed martial arts in its native country and is now committed to expanding into North America and the world. As a phenomenon, PRIDE FC has grown through innovation, high production values, matchmaking, and a history of dramatic fights. Now it enters the American consciousness: DVDs are available in major retail outlets, pay per view audiences are tuning in (PRIDE FC is available on iNDEMAND, DISH NETWORK, DIRECTV, and TVN).

*RULES:*

In the PRIDE FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIPS the safety of the fighters and the integrity of the sport are of the utmost importance. The rules of our organization exist to protect the fighters and are listed below to inform the fans and the public. 

Most PRIDE FC matches are broken down as follows: 

Round 1 - 10 minutes 
Round 2 - 5 minutes 
Round 3 - 5 minutes 
There are two-minutes between rounds. 

Matches are won via: 

*Ippon* 

A fighter taps either his opponent or the mat three times. 

*Technical Knockout* 

A) Referee Stoppage---If the referee sees that one fighter is completely dominant to the point of endangering his opponent, the referee will stop the match. 
B) Doctor Stoppage---In the event that a fighter is injured (via fair methods) and cannot continue the match, his opponent will be declared the winner. The ring doctor will be the one to determine whether the fighter can continue or not. In the event that an injury was caused by illegal methods, the perpetrator will be disqualified. 
C) Forfeited Match---A fighter's corner throws in the towel. 

*Decision*

If the match goes the distance, then the outcome of the bout is determined by the three judges. A decision is made according to the following: the effort made to finish the fight via KO or submission, damage given to the opponent, standing combinations & ground control, aggressiveness and weight (in the case that the weight difference is 10kg/22lbs or more). The above criteria are listed according to priority. The fight is scored in its entirety and not round by round. After the third round, each judge must decide a winner. Matches cannot end in a draw. 

*Disqualification*

A "warning" will be given in the form of a yellow card when a fighter commits an illegal action or does not follow the referee's instruction. Three warnings will result in a disqualification. 

*No Contest *

In the event that both sides commit a violation of the rules, the bout will be declared a "No Contest." 

The following acts are regarded as "illegal actions." When a fighter commits any of these illegal actions, he will be given a warning from the referee (in the form of a yellow card). Warnings will be considered as negative points in the event that the match goes to a decision. Three warnings will result in a disqualification. 

No head butting, eye gouging, hair pulling, biting or fish hooking. 
No attacking the groin 
No strikes (kicks, elbows, punching) to the back of the head (which includes the occipital region and the spine). 
No small joint manipulation (control of four or more fingers/toes is necessary). 
No elbow strikes to the head and face. 
No intentionally throwing your opponent out of the ring. 
No running out of the ring. 
No purposely holding the ropes. Fighters cannot purposely hang an arm or leg on the ropes. Hanging on the ropes will result in an immediate warning. 
No kicks or knees to the head or the face of an opponent who falls face down. 
No application of oil, ointment, spray, Vaseline, massaging cream, hair cream, or any other substances is permitted to any part of the fighter's body before and during the fights. The discovery of any of these substances will result in a disqualification. 

In the event that a fighter is injured by illegal actions, then at the discretion of the referee and ring doctor, the round will attempt to be resumed after enough time has been given to the fighter to recover. If the match cannot be continued due to the severity of the injury then the fighter who perpetrated the action will be disqualified. 

In the event that both fighters are on the verge of falling out of the ring, the referee will alert them and ask them not to move. The fighters must immediately stop their movements and will then be pulled back to the center of the ring, exactly in the position they were in. They will then resume the fight at the referee's call. 

The "No Contest" Rule---When an illegal action disqualifies both fighters or the judges decide to stop the fight because of an accident (in the first round), then the fight shall be called a "No Contest." However, in the case that the accident happens during or after the second round, a decision shall be made according to the fighter's performance during the first round and the preceding round(s) before the accident occurred. 

Upon the fighter's choice, Gi, kneepads, elbow-pads, shin guards, taping and ankle supporter may be worn, but each should be checked by the referee before the fight. Mouthpieces and cups are mandatory for fighters. 

*Weight classes* 
Middleweight Class: Weight less than 93 kg/205 lbs. 

Heavyweight Class: Weight more than or equal to 93 kg/ 205 lbs.

If both fighters are in the middleweight class: If there is a weight difference of 10 kg/22 lbs or more between the fighters, then the lighter fighter is given a choice on whether or not to permit knees or kicks to the face when the fighters are in the "four points position." 

If both fighters are in the heavyweight class: If there is a weight difference of 15 kg/33 lbs or more between the fighters, then the lighter fighter is given a choice on whether or not to permit knees or kicks to the face when the fighters are in the "four points position." 

If the match is between a middleweight and heavyweight: If there is a weight difference of 10 kg/22 lbs or more between the fighters, then the lighter fighter is given a choice on whether or not to permit knees or kicks to the face when the fighters are in the "four points position." 

Rules for the BUSHIDO events are generally the same as PRIDE FC rules with some exceptions: 
In BUSHIDO fights are two rounds (instead of three). The first round is ten (10) minutes, and the second round is five (5) minutes. There are no extra rounds. If the fight goes the distance then judges decide on a winner. 

For BUSHIDO "Challenge Matches," fights are two (2) rounds. The first and second rounds are five (5) minutes each. If the fight goes to the full time limit no decision will be rendered. The fight will be ruled a draw. 

In BUSHIDO, red cards are used in the same way that yellow cards are used in PRIDE FC. In BUSHIDO, if fighters commit the following actions, they shall be given a red card by officials: Stalling or failure to initiate any offensive attack, making no attempt to finalize the match or damage the opponent, and holding the opponent's body with the arms and legs to produce a stalemate. A red card results in a 10% deduction/fine of the fighter's fight purse. A major difference in the penalty card system between PRIDE FC and BUSHIDO is that in PRIDE FC a total of three yellow cards results in a disqualification, while in BUSHIDO red cards can be given out in an unlimited number without disqualification 

GRAND PRIX tournament events follow the same rules as standard PRIDE FC events with one exception: 
The round format shall be ten (10) minutes for the first round and five (5) minutes for the second round during tournaments in which fighters must fight more than once in the same event (most commonly in an event that will have the semi-finals and finals). During the opening round of a tournament in which the fighter will only be fighting once that evening, then the round format is the standard 10-5-5.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Pride Events*

*Pride Series:*
10/11/1997 Pride 1: Pride 1*
3/15/1998 Pride 2: Pride 2*
6/24/1998 Pride 3: Pride 3*
10/11/1998 Pride 4: Pride 4*
4/29/1999 Pride 5: Pride 5*
7/4/1999 Pride 6: Pride 6*
9/12/1999 Pride 7: Pride 7*
11/21/1999 Pride 8: Pride 8*
6/4/2000 Pride 9: New Blood
8/27/2000 Pride 10: Return of the Warriors
10/31/2000 Pride 11: Battle of the Rising Sun
12/9/2000 Pride 12: Cold Fury
3/25/2001 Pride 13: Collision Course
5/27/2001 Pride 14: Clash of the Titans
7/29/2001 Pride 15: Raging Rumble
9/24/2001 Pride 16: Beast from the East
11/3/2001 Pride 17: Championship Chaos
12/23/2001 Pride 18: Cold Fury 2
2/24/2002 Pride 19: Bad Blood
4/28/2002 Pride 20: Armed and Ready
6/23/2002 Pride 21: Demolition
9/29/2002 Pride 22: Beast from the East 2
11/24/2002 Pride 23: Championship Chaos 2
12/23/2002 Pride 24: Cold Fury 3
3/16/2003 Pride 25: Body Blow
6/8/2003 Pride 26: Bad to the Bone
2/1/2004 Pride 27: Inferno
10/31/2004 Pride 28: High Octane
2/20/2005 Pride 29: Fist of Fire
10/23/2005 Pride 30: Fully Loaded
2/26/2006 Pride 31: Dreamers
10/21/2006 Pride 32: The Real Deal


*Total Elimination Series:*
8/10/2003 Total Elimination 2003**
4/25/2004 Total Elimination 2004
4/23/2005 Total Elimination 2005
5/5/2006 Total Elimination 2006


*Critical Countdown Series:*
6/20/2004 Critical Countdown 2004
6/26/2005 Critical Countdown 2005
7/1/2006 Critical Countdown 2006


*Final Conflict Series:*
11/9/2003 Final Conflict 2003**
8/15/2004 Final Conflict 2004
8/28/2005 Final Conflict 2005
9/10/2006 Final Conflict 2006


*Bushido Series:*
10/5/2003 Bushido 1
2/15/2004 Bushido 2
5/23/2004 Bushido 3
7/19/2004 Bushido 4
10/14/2004 Bushido 5
4/3/2005 Bushido 6
5/22/2005 Bushido 7
7/17/2005 Bushido 8
9/25/2005 Bushido 9
4/2/2006 Bushido 10
6/4/2006 Bushido 11
8/26/2006 Bushido 12
11/12/2006 Bushido 13


*Shockwave Series:*
8/28/2002 Shockwave 2002
12/31/2003 Shockwave 2003 
12/31/2004 Shockwave 2004
12/31/2005 Shockwave 2005
12/31/2006 Shockwave 2006

* The first 8 Pride events were not named.
** Final Conflict tournament did not have a Critical Countdown event.


----------

